# Gaming / Movie Monitor in 22"



## daemon1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Please suggest a monitor for Gaming, movies and browsing. Since my current monitor i Samsung with 2ms response time, I am looking for 2ms or better if possible within 10k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 10, 2015)

AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS -8800.


----------

